# Sick or injured pigeon



## Pigeonlady30 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey everyone I'm new to this forum I've been looking for some answers on Google and couldn't find any now the reason I am here is I have been watching this little guy over the last few days he's been coming and going but when he does arrive he head tosses the seed about at first I thought he was a pigeon with a personality then I started to notice he would sit under the trees after tossing some seeds about and just looked miserable so I looked on Google and it was coming up with pmv paramyxovirus n am thinking what no way but he didn't have the other symptoms so today I was out cutting the grass and I noticed he was all fluffed up in at the corner of the building asleep so I went near him he kinda ran away so I thought okay he's fine and then he came walking up all fluffy and sat for a second and went back to the corner so I went in got an old towel and picked him up in it and put him in my shed as my cat would go crazy if I took him in and the second time I checked on him I put some more water in and touched his back feathers by accident and he moved and made a noise then his head started flopping to the side and to the back he was still standing I thought oh no he's taking a heart attack or something then I sat quietly and then said softly you okay wee dude and roughly 2 minutes he started to bring his head round but it was still at the side but as if he had abit more control of it so I stay for a further 5 minutes and then I shut the door and locked it up and it is a well ventilated area nothing can get in or out so I put the lock on it and now I'm sitting wondering will he be okay in there all night






and does anyone else have any suggestions or advice I'm going to wait till tomorrow night and if he's still the same I will call the sspca and ask them what to do as if I left him out tonight he would have for sure been eating by the fox who visits every night I'm surprised he's still alive hopefully in the morning when I let him out he's a little more lively this is a photo of him before i left him the first time now his head is to the side like he's star gazing kinda thing lol


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Others here can advise you of supportive care needed for pmv. If he is sick he is at risk of predation. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

PMV is highly contageous, he might get euthanized if you take him to a rescue centre. What do the droppings look like? Can you post a photo? If bright green, then he is starving. You can put down a small waterdish and a deep seed dish (easier for him to eat from).


----------



## Pigeonlady30 (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone for replying so this morning I woke up and went and checked on him he is still in the same spot his head is still to the side a little bit I put 2 cat dishes in with warmish water and some seeds in a dish aswell he didn't seem interested in any of it but I also noticed it isn't the pigeon that is seed tossing he visited this morning and is currently still outside looking like he's having the time of his life so the little dude I have in the shed must be a different one who's really not well. His droppings must have mixed with some water during the night but there was one that looked white with a little bit of green when I go to check on him again I will take some photos and upload them should I hang off calling the Sspca just now and see how he goes but I'm just worried to do that incase it's something that's simple to treat with antibiotics and I'm just prolonging his suffering.


----------



## Pigeonlady30 (Oct 25, 2020)

This was him when I went to visit him again sadly he still hasn't touched any water or seeds he's still standing which is a good thing but his head is shaking terribly and twisting when he moves or tries to look around then it settles down while he's doing that he's got one eye closed if it could upload a video of him I would I feel so bad for the wee guy


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The droppings do not look too bad, he must have been eating. PMV is highly contageous amongst pigeons. It's possible this one has it as well. Can you put his water in a deeper bowl, the seeds as well. This will make drinking and eating seeds easier for him. 

They are not in pain when they have PMV, it's all neurological. I know it's horrible to watch them like that, he might get worse and have seizures as well. He will probably get euthanized if you take him to a centre, as he needs to be isolated from other pigeons.

A video will help a lot. In the meantime, minimize stress as this can make his symptoms worse.


----------



## Pigeonlady30 (Oct 25, 2020)

Marina B said:


> The droppings do not look too bad, he must have been eating. PMV is highly contageous amongst pigeons. It's possible this one has it as well. Can you put his water in a deeper bowl, the seeds as well. This will make drinking and eating seeds easier for him.
> 
> They are not in pain when they have PMV, it's all neurological. I know it's horrible to watch them like that, he might get worse and have seizures as well. He will probably get euthanized if you take him to a centre, as he needs to be isolated from other pigeons.
> 
> A video will help a lot. In the meantime, minimize stress as this can make his symptoms worse.


Hey marina sadly the little guy passed away 😢 I have noticed the other little pigeon that is seed tossing is still going about I spoke to my vet he said if I can catch he/she he will see what he can do for the little thing and he wouldn't put the pigeon down if it has pmv I put out a deep container full of seeds this morning as he said I've to try and catch he/she before it is passed on to anymore of the other ones as I will just be a never ending thing so hopefully I can catch this wee dude before it gets a lot worse


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear he didn't survive. Try to get a large fishing net to catch the other one. Otherwise put seeds underneath a crate or laundry basket. Balance the one side on a piece of pole with a rope tied to it. When he goes underneath to eat, just pull the string so that the crate falls down and he is trapped.


----------



## Storman2327 (Oct 31, 2020)

Pigeonlady30 said:


> Thanks everyone for replying so this morning I woke up and went and checked on him he is still in the same spot his head is still to the side a little bit I put 2 cat dishes in with warmish water and some seeds in a dish aswell he didn't seem interested in any of it but I also noticed it isn't the pigeon that is seed tossing he visited this morning and is currently still outside looking like he's having the time of his life so the little dude I have in the shed must be a different one who's really not well. His droppings must have mixed with some water during the night but there was one that looked white with a little bit of green when I go to check on him again I will take some photos and upload them should I hang off calling the Sspca just now and see how he goes but I'm just worried to do that incase it's something that's simple to treat with antibiotics and I'm just prolonging his suffering.


Lost our pigeon month ago.. If you don't want to care for him I've got Iindoor and outdoor cages. I'm in Ohio.. Let me know..










Pigeonlady30 said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to this forum I've been looking for some answers on Google and couldn't find any now the reason I am here is I have been watching this little guy over the last few days he's been coming and going but when he does arrive he head tosses the seed about at first I thought he was a pigeon with a personality then I started to notice he would sit under the trees after tossing some seeds about and just looked miserable so I looked on Google and it was coming up with pmv paramyxovirus n am thinking what no way but he didn't have the other symptoms so today I was out cutting the grass and I noticed he was all fluffed up in at the corner of the building asleep so I went near him he kinda ran away so I thought okay he's fine and then he came walking up all fluffy and sat for a second and went back to the corner so I went in got an old towel and picked him up in it and put him in my shed as my cat would go crazy if I took him in and the second time I checked on him I put some more water in and touched his back feathers by accident and he moved and made a noise then his head started flopping to the side and to the back he was still standing I thought oh no he's taking a heart attack or something then I sat quietly and then said softly you okay wee dude and roughly 2 minutes he started to bring his head round but it was still at the side but as if he had abit more control of it so I stay for a further 5 minutes and then I shut the door and locked it up and it is a well ventilated area nothing can get in or out so I put the lock on it and now I'm sitting wondering will he be okay in there all night
> View attachment 96207
> and does anyone else have any suggestions or advice I'm going to wait till tomorrow night and if he's still the same I will call the sspca and ask them what to do as if I left him out tonight he would have for sure been eating by the fox who visits every night I'm surprised he's still alive hopefully in the morning when I let him out he's a little more lively this is a photo of him before i left him the first time now his head is to the side like he's star gazing kinda thing lol
> View attachment 96207











Lost my bird.. I'll take care of him.. Got indoor and outdoor cages plmk. Norm 
No


----------



## Pigeonlady30 (Oct 25, 2020)

Storman2327 said:


> Lost our pigeon month ago.. If you don't want to care for him I've got Iindoor and outdoor cages. I'm in Ohio.. Let me know..
> View attachment 96243
> 
> View attachment 96244
> ...


What a beautiful little pigeon so sorry you lost your beloved pet. unfortunately this little guy I had in my care passed away and I live in Scotland in the UK so I'm kinda a little far to pass any other pigeons I may catch in the future and care for I'm currently trying to catch a little female pigeon who has symptoms of pmv Ive already failed numerous times on trying to catch her from the advice from others on this forum and online but she just doesn't want to be caught but I do hope you find your pet soon sending hopes and wishes from across the pond


----------



## Pigeonlady30 (Oct 25, 2020)

Sorry just re read your message again I'm so sorry about your little birdie ❤


----------

